# I super want a desert tortoise!! I need some really good tips on how to take care of it



## lilmegtgood (Jan 20, 2016)

Can you have just one tortoise? How much do they cost? Tell me more about what to do when they hibernate. Thanks I appreciate it! I will let you know when I get one!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 20, 2016)

Where do you live ? Cause Calif. AZ and Nev . All have desert torts !


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

I live in Colorado


----------



## dmmj (Jan 21, 2016)

there no cost involved in adopting one. They are adopted through your state's fish & game. how many can have depends on your States law.


----------



## ascott (Jan 21, 2016)

lilmegtgood said:


> Can you have just one tortoise? How much do they cost? Tell me more about what to do when they hibernate. Thanks I appreciate it! I will let you know when I get one!




Since you are in Colorado, what type/species of "desert tortoise" are you referring to?


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

I really would like any, but which one would you suggest?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 21, 2016)

A CA desert tortoise must stay in CA. I think that goes for AZ and TX deserts too

Have you considered a Russian, Greek, or Hermann tortoise?

Those guys could work for you in Colorado. Build a nice outdoor garden for yours to use during good weather and build a large indoor enclosure for winter. Eventually you could consider brumation for the winter and claim your house space back


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

I am also maybe considering getting a pancake tortoise do you think that would be able to live in Colorado? Or should I get a Greek, Herman, or Russian tortoise?


----------

